# Next Horus Heresy Book



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

After Battle for the Abyss it looks as if *Mechanicum *is going to look at what goes on, on Mars which means we are getting very close to the seige of the emperors palace.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> After Battle for the Abyss it looks as if *Mechanicum *is going to look at what goes on, on Mars which means we are getting very close to the seige of the emperors palace.


Remember that the books hop backwards and forwards in timeframe and the adeptus mechanicus that turned were approached way befre horus reached earth.

I've heard from one of the authors that there was a meeting where they discussed how many books would be in the Heresy series and they worked out twenty books! and that's before they make up new background to add to it!.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, although i don't know if this will have an effect on the series this link-

http://www.sabertoothgames.com/horus/lore_background8.asp

could show the general outline of what happens on mars and my favourite legion is involved again


----------

